# Angeln in Norditalien (Lago di Como/Lago di Mezzola)



## Shivan (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

über die Suchfunktion konnte ich zu dem Thema leider nur Einträge finden, die schon 7-8 Jahre oder älter waren. Deshalb hab ich hierfür mal ein neues Topic aufgemacht.

Ich verbringe einen Teil des Sommerurlaubs am Lago di Como bzw. Lago di Mezzola. Da muss natürlich auch mal das Angelzeug mit, um zumindest ein paar Tage raus auf den See zu fahren. Wie es der Zufall so will, ist bei meiner Fewo ein Boot mit dabei. Angedacht war ein bisschen Schleppen und Spinnfischen, evtl. auch mal vom Ufer aus. Je nach dem, was da so los ist.

Gibt es hier im Forum Menschen mit Erfahrungen zum Comer See/Mezzolasee oder irgendwelche Tipps bzw. Dinge, die man beachten sollte?

Danke schonmal im Voraus für den Erfahrungsaustausch #6

LG Shivan


----------

